# Illuminated Bluetooth Keyboard for Mac



## babylonwaves (Jan 29, 2018)

hey there,

i just wanted to share this keyboard. Received it today and it's really good. The keyboard action is a bit "deeper" than the one of white Apple keyboard from 2013. And nop, i don't get anything for that post 

http://matias.ca/aluminum/backlit/


----------



## RCsound (Jan 29, 2018)

I was looking for something similar to replace my old backlit with scissor switches.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Feb 13, 2018)

babylonwaves said:


> hey there,
> 
> i just wanted to share this keyboard. Received it today and it's really good. The keyboard action is a bit "deeper" than the one of white Apple keyboard from 2013. And nop, i don't get anything for that post
> 
> http://matias.ca/aluminum/backlit/


This keyboard is really nice and now I like the RGB backlit one as well, which is wired.

I currently have the Wireless 4 receiver BT one, but it does not stay paired to my 2012 Mac Pro 
Rather annoying since I got it for being able to switch between both machines and now I seem to have to change back to the Logitech K750 Mac Solar one I bought long before it.

Feels wasteful to have a £110 keyboard sitting on the floor because it is temperamental


----------

